# Rust



## babydoshia (Aug 28, 2004)

I just picked up Murphy's new cage and it'sgreat. One broken bar and bent a little but good enough forme since it was free.



The only thing is, it's covered in rust. I just scrubbed itwith rust remover and it took me 2 mins just to clean one 4 inchbar. If I dont get all the rust off (which I doubt I will),will it hurt Murphy to leave it rusty like that? I haven'tseen him chew on bars in his cage now but if he was to chew on the barsthat are rusty would it hurt him?



Also does anyone know of any easy way to get rid of rust? 



Thanks alot

-Madelon


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 28, 2004)

nope, he'll be fine. I have outdoor hutches andthere's no WAY you can keep them from rusting. Bunbun (Bub'sdad)literally chewed holes in his cage, and thewiresgot all rusty from rain and bunny spit. lol

Get the major rust offand don't worry about the rest! Just scrub it down with bleach, rinse, and let it dry out.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2004)

You can use a rust neutralizer, then brush theexcess off and spray with paint. The Aluminum colored spraypaint can make the cage look brand new. The paint is harmlesswhen completely dry.

Pam


----------



## babydoshia (Aug 28, 2004)

Spray paint wont hurt him?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2004)

The spray paints are non-toxic when *dry*, so chewing on it is harmless for animals/children.

Pam


----------



## babydoshia (Aug 28, 2004)

Alrighty. Thanks alot. I've got some red spray paint, so I shall paint it red .


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL Then red it will be. :dude:

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 29, 2004)

woooo....snazzy!



Rose


----------



## babydoshia (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, I dont feel like making a whole nother post so I'll just do it in here.



I got the cage all painted. I couldn't get all the rust offbut it still looks good. It looks sooo much better thanbefore. I let it dry overnight and now it is all setup andMurphy is in it. He seems to like it. Right nowhe's just laying down.

Really, it's only a few inches bigger in each direction but when youadd it up it gives him alot more room. I'm sooo glad I foundthis cage.



Well here it is. I'm not sure if you can tell but I put thisblack plastic mesh stuff around the bottom sides so he can't make asmuch of a mess.



























And here he is posing for you all


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 29, 2004)

that guy is ADORABLE!!! congratulations on the new bunny =)


----------



## pamnock (Aug 29, 2004)

That turned out really nice! Thanks for posting a photo so we could see it.

Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh, what a nice setup!!! Murphy should be very happy in his new home. 

Murphy is a real living doll! Cute, cute bunny!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2004)

Cage looks good, Madelon, and Murphy looks like he likes it as well - Jan


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2004)

Great red cage and Murphy is GORGEOUS


----------



## dmmcnair (Aug 29, 2004)

Murphy is a gorgeous baby, Madelon.Your cage looks great too!!! Good job. It looks asif Murphy is enjoying his new home too.

Dawn


----------



## babydoshia (Aug 29, 2004)

Yea, I think he likes it. He likes that he can go in and out as he pleases when the door is open.



And suprisingly, when I had him out today he went back into his cageand jumped into the liter box and went pee. IN THEBOX!!! I'm so proud. 



Lol, I am so pathetic.

-Madelon



Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## bluebird (Aug 30, 2004)

the cage looks great.bluebird


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 30, 2004)

that looks good. I wish i had thought ofthat. The colors would make the cage fit in more with theapartments or houses.

Cristy


----------

